# East bay this afternoon



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Anyone going????


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

I wish, working nights.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

are you just asking, inviting someone on your boat or looking to tag along with someone?


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Was either or ended up goin solo ended with 5 keeper trout nothing huge and a couple short flounder


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

where you launched at in east bay?


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Going again in tha morning got room for one or if anyone else is going and wants an extra guy let me know, artificial only, and if you go with me I only fish out of a mud boat so nothin fancy


----------

